

Stream(SQL) Event Processing with Esper - igrigorik
http://www.igvita.com/2011/05/27/streamsql-event-processing-with-esper/

======
nuvan
I have been using Esper in the last 2 years to solve several problems
requiring near real time latency with the same technologies uses in this
article.From DSL router events to Business Activity Monitoring.The fact that
you can go to production with the Open Source version is awesome and the
community is really helpfull.

------
firemanx
Wow, that's incredibly simple! We've been looking at using ESPER at work to do
correlative analysis and aggregation on telephony events that go through our
system, but figured the configuration of that system would be fairly complex.

This is an incredible little demo of JRuby and ESPER, and shows how simple it
can be to get up and running! I can't wait to show this to everyone and get a
dev spike going.

------
ironparlance
Look at active database research from the 90's. They all had event languages
like this. My PhD research was in developing a domain independent event query
language (EQL) that was very similar. This was 12 years ago.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
and?

~~~
ironparlance
Just trying to add some context for the topic.

